# Windage is maxed out, need help.



## Huntinsker

Right handed or left? 

Easy things would be to check and make sure the bow is set to centershot. Do this by nocking an arrow and looking from behind the bow. Line up the string with the center of the grip. When you do that, the arrow should be bisected by the string at the same time the grip is bisected by the string. 

If that's good and you're shooting with your dominant eye and actually looking through your peep sight, then make sure you're not torqueing your bow in some way. Most commonly it's the grip or if you're a lefty, you may have too much pressure on the string with your face.


----------



## LandDiver

I don't know what this is called, but I noticed where the arrow rest came down it wasn't sitting in it's usual spot. What alerted me to this was that the soft fabric where the old impressing is was showing when the arrow rest was down. I thought maybe that was part of the tuning the shop did. But after further "messing around" I found out that it was loose. So I moved it back to where it sits perfectly in it's worn spot on the soft fabric and tighter the Allen bolt down. I hope that was it. I'll go back to the range tomorrow and see what it does. 

Still open to any help. Thank you.


----------



## LandDiver

Huntinsker said:


> Right handed or left?
> 
> Easy things would be to check and make sure the bow is set to centershot. Do this by nocking an arrow and looking from behind the bow. Line up the string with the center of the grip. When you do that, the arrow should be bisected by the string at the same time the grip is bisected by the string.
> 
> If that's good and you're shooting with your dominant eye and actually looking through your peep sight, then make sure you're not torqueing your bow in some way. Most commonly it's the grip or if you're a lefty, you may have too much pressure on the string with your face.


Thank you! I will check all these things when the kids are down for the night. 

I am right handed, and my dominant eye is my right. The grip thing is something I've always wondered about actually. From reading around I read that the grip shoul pretty much sit nicely along your life line on your hand. That's where I have it rest, but I am unsure about squeezing the grip or barely holding it. When I watch videos I always see the whole bow rock forwards and back after release. The way I am doing it now the bow tilts to the right up top. 

Any tips on proper grip would be awesome!


----------



## Huntinsker

First thing I would do is fix your rest timing. If that bow shop "tuned" your bow and never addressed the fletching contact that you're getting, I'd demand my money back. You can't tune a bow that is getting fletching contact with the rest. 

Second, if you're canting the bow to the right so that the top cam is tipping to the right, that will make you miss to the right. You need to watch the level on your rest and make sure that the bubble is in the center.


----------



## pman

It sounds like you found the culprit with the loose rest moving on you...


----------



## LandDiver

Thank you for the help. Today at the range went much better and I started to get excited again ha ha. 20 yards went well (pic with 3 arrows), as did 30 yards. 40 yards was a bit tricky to tune in because the littlest adjustment on my windage shows up huge on the board. I was reading with the Trophy Ridge React 5 that if you fine tune the 40 yard pin your 20 and 30 yard pin will be even more accurate. Had my daughters with me today giving me a hard time because I couldn't hit the target lol! Brats! Next time I get a chance to get to the range I'll try my best to get 40 yards grouping tighter. 

I was thinking when I bought my field tips that I could just get a broadhead that weighed the same and be good to go. I'm now thinking that's not the case. Been looking at the G5 broadheads lately. Looks like once I put the broadheads I'll have to fine tune for them as well. At least by then I'll sort of understand adjusting my sight lol.

Again thank you. Also moved my peep up so I didn't have to tweak my neck to see through it. I think it can be adjusted a little more though. Been pulling on my bow through out the day to get a "ready" position if that's what it's called.

Long ways to go still, but I'm excited.


----------

